# kisbizz s'installe a la mer ..



## kisbizz (3 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 


après avoir passé plus de 20 ans en Alsace , dans 2 mois je suis parachutée sur Montpellier ...

mutation de travail ....

je commence a déguster  les joies de ce futur déménagement :rateau: ... 
la liste des choses a faire s'allonge plus vite que la musique :mouais:  ... 
j'assume tout mais question "logement " là je rame ... 

je sais , je rêve mais ... 

je cherche une maison autour de Montpellier , 800 euros , 80m et 3 pièces au moins 
et puis autant demander :rose: j'aimerais une maison non jumelée ,  proche de la mer et d'une piscine olympique (50m) :bebe:

voilà , je demande la lune quoi !!! 

si quelqu'un d'entre vous habitant dans les parages a connaissance de cette "lune" , pourrait 'il
m'envoyer un petit mp ?


je vous remercie


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Décembre 2010)

Tu sais que tu demandes la lune, mais tu demandes quand même si quelqu'un a ça.
Sachant que c'est impossible...


Jamais compris, ça.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu sais que tu demandes la lune, mais tu demandes quand même si quelqu'un a ça.
> Sachant que c'est impossible...
> 
> 
> Jamais compris, ça.


 
A la télé, dans "recherche appartement" sur la 6, c'est toujours impossible au début et puis finalement, Stéphane Plazza, il leur trouve leur baraque immense et pas chère au gentil couple avec plein d'enfants et pas de sous !

Il fait son boulot d'agent immobilier, quoi.
En plus, il est super gentil et rigolo.


 lui.

(gniark gniark gniark.)


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2010)

Hôp là,


kisbizz a dit:


> Après avoir passé plus de 20 ans en Alsace , dans 2 mois je suis parachutée sur Montpellier ...


bye bye voisine 




kisbizz a dit:


> voilà , je demande la lune quoi !!!


Bon retour chez toi (_Localisation: toujours sur une planete : ma lune !!_)


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2010)

Tu peux squatter chez Mado aussi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

Cela dit, pour croire que la Lune se situe à Montpellier, faut être quand même un peu nul en géo.

Mais je dis ça, c'est pour aider, hein.


----------



## mado (3 Décembre 2010)

Une petite roulotte au camping des flots bleus pour ce budget m'dame..


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2010)

Sinon, si l'état honore ses engagements en payant les sub 2010 (hum, hum, hum) tu peux aussi envisager l'hébergement d'urgence&#8230;


----------



## wip (3 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Cela dit, pour croire que la Lune se situe à Montpellier, faut être quand même un peu nul en géo.
> 
> Mais je dis ça, c'est pour aider, hein.


Tu dis ça parce que tu n'as jamais vu la lune de mado toi


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Décembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Sinon, si l'état honore ses engagements en payant les sub 2010 (hum, hum, hum) tu peux aussi envisager l'hébergement d'urgence&#8230;


d'urgence ok, mais proche de la mer et d'une piscine.


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> d'urgence ok, mais proche de la mer et d'une piscine.



En réunissant quelques cabines de plage ?

j'fais des propositions moi au moins !


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2010)

wip a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que tu n'as jamais vu la lune de mado toi


Je ne fais que passer...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Décembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> j'fais des propositions moi au moins !



Certes.
Mais à priori la seule proposition qui tienne la route, en l'occurrence, c'est "va falloir revoir vos prétentions à la baisse ou mettre un peu plus de sous, ma p'tite dame!".


----------



## kisbizz (3 Décembre 2010)

je demande la lune et je sais que je ne pourra pas tout avoir avec ce budget ...

la maison elle peut être petite , il me faut par contre 3 chambres , j'ai 4 enfants a accueillir régulièrement , sans compter le reste de la famille ...

pour le moment j'ai trouvé  2 piscine olympique dans le 34 , je ne demande pas de l'avoir a 100m de chez moi mais ayant une facilité routière pour la rejoindre ... sinon, tampi ... il y a des autres sport même si sa va être dur de renoncer a ses 2 km journaliers depuis 25 ans 

pareil pour la plage , je ne veux surtout pas les pieds dans l'eau mais une distance raisonnable pour rejoindre le bord de mer  en scooter surtout  l'eté ...

j'ai trouvé des maisons où tous les composants sont plus ou moins  réunis mais le seul hic est que souvent elle sont mitoyennes , prise en sandwich !! 

voili voilà


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2010)

800 euros les pieds dans l'eau sans voisins ? Ça vaut pour maison au bord d'une flaque d'eau gelée en Alsace, avec 3 grenouilles au bord qui attendent le printemps. Pour le Sud, il va falloir augmenter le budget ou exterminer une partie de la famille  


:love:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Décembre 2010)

Au lieu de viser la lune, il serait bon de revenir sur terre parfois


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2010)

'T'façon, c'est nase, Montpellier...


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 'T'façon, c'est nase, Montpellier...



en effet, c'est trop loin de la corse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> en effet, c'est trop loin de la corse



Encore bien trop près, figure-toi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> je demande la lune



Si elle veut encore de toi ?


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2010)

Montpellier c'est assez cher, 800 euros... ce qui est bien aussi c'est les bouchons, rahhhh les bouchons :love: :love: :sick:


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Montpellier c'est assez cher, 800 euros... ce qui est bien aussi c'est les bouchons, rahhhh les bouchons :love: :love: :sick:


En belle bagnole, c'est tout de suite plus plaisant... 
(allemande, italienne...)


----------



## naas (6 Décembre 2010)

Ah non  malheureux tu vas faire venir etienne


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2010)

Héhé©...


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Décembre 2010)

il n'y avait pas assez de fous comme ça à Montpellier !


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2010)

(Chut, vous allez réveiller Georges..)


----------



## gKatarn (7 Décembre 2010)

Qui ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2010)

Kette.


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2010)

Kate ?!&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (7 Décembre 2010)

Toasted le dessineux 

Et par un suisse en plus


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2010)

Ouais la tehon hin!


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Toasted le dessineux
> 
> Et par un suisse en plus






WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais la tehon hin!


----------



## gKatarn (7 Décembre 2010)

Je vais signaler le post précédent à la modération, hors charte


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2010)

Ben descends un peu l'dire&#8230;  Si tu croi... si tu crois que... ben, behnn ben viens&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Décembre 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ben descends un peu l'dire&#8230;  Si tu croi... si tu crois que... ben, behnn ben viens&#8230;


Si quelqu'un aide le vioc à se sortir de son poumon d'acier, tare ta gueule webo


----------



## gKatarn (9 Décembre 2010)

'tin, où j'ai mis mon blaster 'tin mUrdre


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Décembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, où j'ai mis mon blaster 'tin mUrdre



heu... DSC ??


----------



## kisbizz (1 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Au lieu de viser la lune, il serait bon de revenir sur terre parfois



ben voilà je suis installée , j'ai demandé la lune et je l'ai obtenue 

la mer, la piscine , et tutti quanti  ... la maison est accolée mais seulement d'une extrémité et j'ai même droit a 2 places parking privative +  garages ... sois disant fait rare par ici 

maintenant il ne me reste plus que trouver un emploi , chose qui va se révéler  compliqué vu le taux élevé du chômage ,  que je ne sais pas trop ce que je veux/peux faire ... ce que je sais c'est que je ne veux  surtout pas "retomber" dans mon ancien boulot 

ahh  oui, encore une chose , existe t'il un gps qui sait m'emmener autre part que en plein milieu des travaux routiers et me faire prendre le sens interdit ?


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> ahh  oui, encore une chose , existe t'il un gps qui sait m'emmener autre part que en plein milieu des travaux routiers et me faire prendre le sens interdit ?



Un petit sourire et sûr qu'une *G*entille *P*ersonne du *S*ud va te guider


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2011)

techniquement, kisbizz est plus du sud que les gens de Montpellier


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2011)

Ah, elle est pas à l'ouest ?


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2011)

géographiquement plus que toi


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2011)

_mackie, comment dire&#8230;  ta gueule !_


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> géographiquement plus que toi



et pas que géographiquement


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et pas que géographiquement



En orbite même.


----------



## wip (2 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> En orbite même.


En suisse ??


----------



## kisbizz (2 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, elle est pas à l'ouest ?



oui, ouest a  Montpellier ... sinon ... au nord de l'italie 

et si je compte l'est de l'Alsace et le sud le la France j'ai complété  tous les points cardinaux... 

et la lune , elle , se situe où ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> et la lune , elle , se situe où ?



Euh, la décence et le bon goût m'interdisent de répondre


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> et la lune , elle , se situe où ?



Quelque part derrière Vénus


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> et la lune , elle , se situe où ?






TibomonG4 a dit:


> Quelque part derrière Vénus





kisbizz a dit:


> prise en  sandwich !!



C'est pas bientôt fini!


----------



## kisbizz (4 Mars 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pas bientôt fini!



le tout est de savoir ... c'est supposé être quoi la  "lune" et  "venus" ? 

et puis , où j'ai dit que j'ai été  prise en sandwich ?


----------



## Nobody (7 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> et puis , où j'ai dit que j'ai été  prise en sandwich ?



Vu que tu es très polie, tu ne devais pas parler la bouche pleine.


----------

